# Certain keyboard keys not working after Win 10 update



## goathouse774 (Jul 6, 2012)

A few days after installing windows 10 on my Samsung 880Z5E laptop certain keyboard keys stopped working. The letter "m", the letter "z", and the space bar, and a few others. I tried reinstalling keyboard and mousepad drivers, I tried going back to Windows 8, I've searched online for similar issues. The only success I've had is that when I hold down an offending key for a very long time, it eventually sputters to life, but just barely.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

If possible connect a Usb external keyboard and see if those dodgy keys work properly with that. That should tell us if it's a hardware or software problem.


----------



## goathouse774 (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes. I've been using an external keyboard and it works fine.

Are we absolutely 100% sure that this test proves hardware failure?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

It looks like hardware now, probably the keyboard needs replacing, can't be 100% sure though.

You could run a linux live Usb stick and see if the keyboard works properly then.
This shows how to make the Usb stick :- http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-parted-magic-flash-drive-creation-windows/


----------



## RaytheBear (Sep 14, 2010)

Could be just the update to Windows 10, a Lot of people are having problems with their Keyboards and Mouse after the upgrade, MS put out Updates for KB and Mouse even for people still with W7 and W8 for the preparation of W10, I myself ignored them and made a note to come back later if needed when I upgrade to 10, here are Keywords you can look on Google that might help you:

"*windows 10 updates for keyboards*" and one extract from that search that helped many people and this sounds somewhat familiar to your problem:

"So when you are in the situation of your keyboard no longer working in Windows 8/10, press a key for a long time and see if it comes up. If it does, that it is probably the filter keys. To go to the settings, press windows key for a long time (filter keys is on) till you get the metro menu if you aren't there yet, press f for a long time, press i for a long time... (you get what the other actions are...) until you have put in Filter Keys in your search window. Click on Settings, Ignore Repeated Key Strokes using Filter Keys and untick Turn on Filter Keys"

Good luck


----------



## goathouse774 (Jul 6, 2012)

RaytheBear said:


> Could be just the update to Windows 10, a Lot of people are having problems with their Keyboards and Mouse after the upgrade, MS put out Updates for KB and Mouse even for people still with W7 and W8 for the preparation of W10, I myself ignored them and made a note to come back later if needed when I upgrade to 10, here are Keywords you can look on Google that might help you:
> 
> "*windows 10 updates for keyboards*" and one extract from that search that helped many people and this sounds somewhat familiar to your problem:
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. I did, in fact, find this article during my initial sweep for information. I thought I had solved it because my keys do behave similarly to the ones described in the article, but ultimately it turned out that the problem was not Filter Keys, or any ease of access settings, as far as I could determine.


----------



## goathouse774 (Jul 6, 2012)

managed said:


> It looks like hardware now, probably the keyboard needs replacing, can't be 100% sure though.
> 
> You could run a linux live Usb stick and see if the keyboard works properly then.
> This shows how to make the Usb stick :- http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-parted-magic-flash-drive-creation-windows/


Is there a free solution? Parted Magic is $9 with no free version, as far as I can tell.

EDIT:

I went with Xubuntu since I think I've messed around with it before. I set up the USB drive with the application, with Xubuntu. With a little Googling I learned how to access the special startup options and change boot priorities in Windows 10. I've tried a few different ways and a number of different times to get the computer to boot from the USB, but it just won't. No matter what I do, it boots to Windows 10.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You need to change the boot device priority in the Bios, see page 95 of this manual for your laptop :- http://org.downloadcenter.samsung.c.../201408/20140828134636684/Win8_Manual_eng.pdf

EDIT : to enter the Bios setup tap F2 immediately after switching the laptop on.


----------



## goathouse774 (Jul 6, 2012)

Yep. I did that. My SanDisk thumb drive is indeed set to #1 priority in the BIOS, and it still will not boot from there.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I think you will have to change your bios to MBR/Legacy booting then the Usb stick should boot.
I don't have a computer with a UEFI type Bios so I can't test this.

OR you can try this tool instead to make the bootable Usb stick :- https://rufus.akeo.ie
You can download the last free version of PartedMagic here :- http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/parted_magic.html

I did try Rufus with that PMagic ISO and it worked with a non-UEFI Bios.

EDIT : Rufus should work with an Xubuntu ISO too.


----------

